# Goodbye Canon 5d mk III- I loved you, but need to move on!



## Jglaser757 (Jul 9, 2014)

:'( Goodbye my dear 5d mk III . You were my first "real" love. You were so quick and comfortable in my hands. I loved the way you felt. When we were together, we were "one in the same". You were the peanut butter to my jelly. Simply amazing and skilled in every aspect. Your resolution, dynamic range and AF were as real as it got. I even loved your previous model almost as much. You were my "King of the World."

I have decided its time to move on. We just don't see eye to eye anymore. I need more! You see, I have grown and you have remained static. You're not willing to change. You sit idly by while my new friend, Nikon, keeps growing. She will have upgraded quite a few times since you came to market. She knows that I need more and she is willing to give it me. She has more dynamic range now, a great AF system and, as you already know, more MP. She is willing to give me the resolution when I enlarge. You're not! And, she will feel better in my hand.

And, don't feel to bad. I'm sure you will get your chance to change and improve. I know you will eventually, but I am tired of waiting and the false promises. I hear whispers and rumors hear and there, but they are nothing more than that. I also know you are do for a "change" and I do believe it will happen by the end of the year. I cannot survive on the false promises. And based upon your past, I'm sure your price will be a lot higher.

However, I will never forget you. I will remember the fun we had in Maine, Oregon, and Yellowstone. I will never forget the time we traveled thousand of miles to banff national park, only to be flooded out for five days. I will also remember the time we got soaked under the waterfall in Iceland. Those were great memorable times!

Do I regret anything? Well, let's just say that I wish we had more resolution together. We could have printed so much lager than 32x48. It would have made all the difference in the world to me. I want to leave you with one final thought as you find a new home. Don't let the door hit you in the A$$.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 9, 2014)

Perhaps you never understood her in the first place...

Be careful...the beauty of your new paramour's resolution can be easily marred if you choose the wrong glasses for her face...there are many such glasses that will reduce her to parity with your former beloved. 

Regardless, I doubt she'll miss you...and it's certain that her family won't miss you at all, being larger and more popular than the one you're joining. 

Farewell...


----------



## Menace (Jul 9, 2014)

Good bye and all the best


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 9, 2014)

Jglaser757 said:


> I need more! You see, I have grown and you have remained static. You're not willing to change. You sit idly by while my new friend, Nikon, keeps growing.



Wow ! You must indeed be a man among men ! I've been in photography over thirty years and rarely can I keep up with the mk II. Be aware your new love may just be after your wallet, especially as she is so young and you no doubt, are a tad older


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 9, 2014)

Clever and funny. ;D


----------



## koolman (Jul 9, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Perhaps you never understood her in the first place...
> 
> Be careful...the beauty of your new paramour's resolution can be easily marred if you choose the wrong glasses for her face...there are many such glasses that will reduce her to parity with your former beloved.
> 
> ...



OUCH !!


----------



## Northstar (Jul 9, 2014)

Jglaser757 said:


> :'( Goodbye my dear 5d mk III . You were my first "real" love. You were so quick and comfortable in my hands. I loved the way you felt. When we were together, we were "one in the same". You were the peanut butter to my jelly. Simply amazing and skilled in every aspect. Your resolution, dynamic range and AF were as real as it got. I even loved your previous model almost as much. You were my "King of the World."
> 
> I have decided its time to move on. We just don't see eye to eye anymore. I need more! You see, I have grown and you have remained static. You're not willing to change. You sit idly by while my new friend, Nikon, keeps growing. She will have upgraded quite a few times since you came to market. She knows that I need more and she is willing to give it me. She has more dynamic range now, a great AF system and, as you already know, more MP. She is willing to give me the resolution when I enlarge. You're not! And, she will feel better in my hand.
> 
> ...



Funny and well written! ;D

Canon will probably drop their rumored 46mp about a month or so after you've owned the Nikon. :


----------



## Lightmaster (Jul 9, 2014)

what else can you tell us troll?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jul 9, 2014)

A young woman with silicone boobs, too much makeup, painted and shiny hair ... This can all become a foolish man, and abandon his wife. Time will tell if he made ​​a good choice.


----------



## PicaPica (Jul 9, 2014)

Jglaser757 said:


> Do I regret anything? Well, let's just say that I wish we had more resolution together. We could have printed so much lager than 32x48. It would have made all the difference in the world to me. I want to leave you with one final thought as you find a new home. Don't let the door hit you in the A$$.



any examples as what is now better with your new love.... or just hot air and nothing substancial? :


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 9, 2014)

I think he forgot that the 5D3 has held it's value better than the d800.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jul 9, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> I think he forgot that the 5D3 has held it's value better than the d800.



Don't feed the tolls....nothing here to see...lets move on to a real thread!


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 9, 2014)

Until to then, enjoy your new family...


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jul 9, 2014)

I do not pass any sort of judgement. After all, a camera is just a tool and it's what the photographer can do with it that matters. The D810 definitely offers different capabilities to the 5D-III. Everything of the best with your new venture.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 9, 2014)

Dear "J,"

I suppose I should not be surprised that you chose to announce the end of our relationship in such a public and cowardly way. You were never one for subtlety and discretion.

And, so typical of you to blame all the failures on me. As though you contributed nothing to the breakup. But, then, I guess since you contributed so little to the relationship, I should not be surprised.

The truth is, I've known for a long time this wasn't working. If I could have ended things myself, I would have. But as you know, for me this was an arranged marriage. You picked me and I had no say in the matter. For the honor of my family (and honor is something my culture values very highly) I could not leave you. 

At first, your clumsy attempts to satisfy me were amusing and not without a certain boyish charm. But, honestly, it quickly became apparent that you were never going to improve. In fact, I soon realized that you actually thought you were good. I know this is hurtful to say, but since you are the one that began this public conversation, I think honesty is justified.

Never once were you able to bring me to my full potential. No, let me be more candid, never, ever did I come remotely close to achieving the heights I was intended for. You would fiddle with my dials and move my joystick, but it was so mechanical and uninspired that I could hardly bear it. Honestly, most of the time I wished you would just stick to the green box and let me do it myself.

And the trips...well, what can I say? Sure, I enjoyed them, but it was as though you thought that simply going someplace new would solve all our problems. All it did was make me long for the relationships that I saw others enjoying. How I wished that could have been us. But you...all you ever did was worry about whether someone else had a newer, prettier model hanging on his shoulder. 

You were so obsessed with showing me off that you didn't see how many of your fellow travelers lovingly treated their lowly Rebels with respect and appreciation and how they were rewarded in ways that you and I could never achieve together.

Yes, I saw the world. But, really, I would have traded it in a instant for a quiet little town in the Midwest, with someone who understood me and what I was meant to do. 

Now, dear D810, believe me, I wish you no ill. In fact, I actually feel sorry for you. I know people say you are nothing more than an overinflated mass of silicon, but I know better. We are both from established families and, like me, you have not had any say in this relationship. 

I would like to wish you a long and happy relationship, but I suspect that won't be the case. In the end, you will be blamed for everything. Just remember this. It is not you...it's him.


----------



## NWPhil (Jul 9, 2014)

a disturbance in the force I feel......


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jul 9, 2014)

unfocused said:


> Dear "J,"
> 
> I supposed I should not be surprised that you chose to announce the end of our relationship in such a public and cowardly way. You were never one for subtlety and discretion.
> 
> ...



Wow...I'm coming to you for my next letter writing needs!


----------



## bluenoser1993 (Jul 9, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> Jglaser757 said:
> 
> 
> > I need more! You see, I have grown and you have remained static. You're not willing to change. You sit idly by while my new friend, Nikon, keeps growing.
> ...



Sporgon, that was brilliant!


----------



## rajivsubs (Jul 9, 2014)

unfocused said:


> Dear "J,"
> 
> I supposed I should not be surprised that you chose to announce the end of our relationship in such a public and cowardly way. You were never one for subtlety and discretion.
> 
> ...



Well said!!!


----------



## dstppy (Jul 9, 2014)

unfocused said:


> Dear "J,"
> 
> I supposed I should not be surprised that you chose to announce the end of our relationship in such a public and cowardly way. You were never one for subtlety and discretion.
> 
> ...



Ow, ow, ow, stop. It hurts when I laugh.


----------



## philam65 (Jul 9, 2014)

Unfocused, that was well done!


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 9, 2014)

philam65 said:


> Unfocused, that was well done!



+ 1 ;D 

Your real name's not Shakespeare is it ?


----------



## bereninga (Jul 9, 2014)

unfocused said:


> Dear "J,"
> 
> I supposed I should not be surprised that you chose to announce the end of our relationship in such a public and cowardly way. You were never one for subtlety and discretion.
> 
> ...



Wow... Best response ever.


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 9, 2014)

unfocused said:


> Never once were you able to bring me to my full potential. No, let me be more candid, never, ever did I come remotely close to achieving the heights I was intended for. You would fiddle with my dials and move my joystick, but it was so mechanical and uninspired that I could hardly bear it. Honestly, most of the time I wished you would just stick to the green box and let me do it myself.


You truly have me laughing out loud at work! I'm getting some looks but I don't care! Best post I have read in a very long time!!!


----------



## NancyP (Jul 9, 2014)

Have I got the camera for you! Pentax 645Z MF, 51 MP, pixel pitch 5.1 microns, same sensor as used in the Phase One and Hassy backs. Other than the monstrous size, it functions pretty much like an oversized K3. If you don't need a lot of lenses, if you are the sort that can get along with 25mm, 55mm, 100mm primes, and don't want movements, this may be the sub-10K kit (camera plus normal 55mm lens) for you.

Truly, the Canon vs Nikon thing is overblown. A camera is a tool. A lot of photographers have different camera brands for different uses. I have in use Canon, Sigma compact, and an ancient 4 x 5 camera, and have more or less retired my beloved 35mm film camera the Mamiya-Sekor DTL 1000 (auto stop-down, and that's it for auto), currently playing with the old legacy lenses on the Canon though.


----------



## Click (Jul 9, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> philam65 said:
> 
> 
> > Unfocused, that was well done!
> ...



+2 ;D


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 9, 2014)

I like to play around with my little mistress- the NEX-6. She's great and gives me the kicks. I love to play around with her and some dirty old lenses! But when I need quality assurance, I stick to Canon; the 5D mkII and MkIII serve me oh-so well (yes I'm a bit of a polygamist in that department  )


----------



## DominoDude (Jul 9, 2014)

unfocused said:


> Dear "J,"
> ...
> It is not you...it's him.



The best response possible! *gives a solid hifive to Mark G., that is anything but unfocused*


----------



## jrista (Jul 9, 2014)

unfocused said:


> Dear "J,"
> 
> I supposed I should not be surprised that you chose to announce the end of our relationship in such a public and cowardly way. You were never one for subtlety and discretion.
> 
> ...



Exquisite. Priceless.


----------



## captainkanji (Jul 9, 2014)

I would gladly invite the 5DIII to swing over and party with me and my 6D. We would have lots of fun interchanging lenses. I would treat her like a goddess. Perhaps 6D would get jealous, but I'd love them both.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 9, 2014)

unfocused said:


> Dear "J,"
> 
> I supposed I should not be surprised that you chose to announce the end of our relationship in such a public and cowardly way. You were never one for subtlety and discretion.
> 
> ...



I think we have a winner. This should be considered as the "BEST" reply on CR in 2014.....LOL ;D


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jul 9, 2014)

unfocused said:


> Dear "J,"
> 
> I supposed I should not be surprised that you chose to announce the end of our relationship in such a public and cowardly way. You were never one for subtlety and discretion.
> And, so typical of you to blame all the failures on me. As though you contributed nothing to the breakup. But, then, I guess since you contributed so little to the relationship, I should not be surprised.
> ...


Dude, you saved this my hard day. Thank you UNFOCUSED.


----------



## jeffabbyben (Jul 9, 2014)

unfocused said:


> Dear "J,"
> 
> I supposed I should not be surprised that you chose to announce the end of our relationship in such a public and cowardly way. You were never one for subtlety and discretion.
> 
> ...



To Quote the movie cheaper by the dozen-You have a dark gift. Well played


----------



## CANONisOK (Jul 9, 2014)

Legendary, unfocused. Legendary.


----------



## emag (Jul 9, 2014)

unfocused said:


> Dear "J,"
> .......
> It is not you...it's him.



This is known as 'truncating a quote'. Makes it easier to read through replies. Particularly when the replies include photos (unlike this one). Great response, unfocused link


----------



## RGF (Jul 9, 2014)

Jglaser757 said:


> :'( Goodbye my dear 5d mk III . You were my first "real" love. You were so quick and comfortable in my hands. I loved the way you felt. When we were together, we were "one in the same". You were the peanut butter to my jelly. Simply amazing and skilled in every aspect. Your resolution, dynamic range and AF were as real as it got. I even loved your previous model almost as much. You were my "King of the World."
> 
> I have decided its time to move on. We just don't see eye to eye anymore. I need more! You see, I have grown and you have remained static. You're not willing to change. You sit idly by while my new friend, Nikon, keeps growing. She will have upgraded quite a few times since you came to market. She knows that I need more and she is willing to give it me. She has more dynamic range now, a great AF system and, as you already know, more MP. She is willing to give me the resolution when I enlarge. You're not! And, she will feel better in my hand.
> 
> ...



Interesting thoughts. I am there, too.

As I see, Nikon make incremental improvements and some big steps. Canon tends to make only big steps (except for the rebel and xxD line) on their Pro and Prosumer line.

About Nikon's incremental steps, if you have a Nikon D4 or D800, I am not sure that the D4s or D810 are enough of an improvement to get you to buy an upgrade. However if you are consider the D4 or D800 then perhaps the updated models will cause you to buy them.

The key question is whether Canon's next big step will put it on par with the D810 (and when)? As far as I can tell, the D4 and 1Dx are comparable. The 5D3 and D800, while different, are somewhat comparable though the D800 easily wins on DR and resolution - the former is important regardless of the resolution.

I am considering supplementing my Canon equipment w/ a D810 and the 14-24 (wish Canon would license this lens and make it work on their body) and a 24-70. Too bad I can not simply buy the best glass and best body and they would work interchangeably - I know, I have been smoking something .


----------



## Krob78 (Jul 9, 2014)

What a great thread to pop in on during a quick break in what has turned out to be a long day!! Thank you so much for posting, Troll. Thank you for all the wonderful repsonses, especially yours Unfocused... You guys made my day, enjoyed the "light hearted" break! Cheers! ;D


----------



## ams2d (Jul 9, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> ... (yes I'm a bit of a polygamist in that department  )



So wouldn't that make you a polyphotogamist?

Odds are the OP will be on Craigslist in a week looking for a 5d mk III to play with.

Agree about the response from unfocused *Bravo*


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 9, 2014)

ams2d said:


> So wouldn't that make you a polyphotogamist?



Brilliant, I should write that down somewhere so I won't forget ;D ;D


----------



## djkmann (Jul 9, 2014)

Jglaser757 said:


> We could have printed so much lager than 32x48. It would have made all the difference in the world to me. I want to leave you with one final thought as you find a new home. Don't let the door hit you in the A$$.



How ever did Nachtwey, Salgado, McCurry, Art Wolfe, Paul Nicklen, Alex Webb, Ami Vitale, et al, ever make museum-quality large prints, for years, before July 18, 2014 when the D810 came out?  To think, they were never informed of their folly, until now...


----------



## jeffabbyben (Jul 9, 2014)

emag said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > Dear "J,"
> ...


----------



## GuyF (Jul 9, 2014)

Someone should point out to the misled chap that it isn't the camera, it's the finger on the shutter release that counts. Give Eddie van Halen or Jimi Hendrix a $10 guitar and they'll still blow you away. Same with any creative tool.

I wonder how long he'll still tune in here to see what he's missing.

Still, who cares? It's all just a bit of fun. Mind you, it's all fun until someone loses an f-stop.


----------



## djkmann (Jul 9, 2014)

Jglaser757 said:


> I have grown and you have remained static. You're not willing to change. You sit idly by while my new friend, Nikon, keeps growing. She will have upgraded quite a few times since you came to market. She knows that I need more and she is willing to give it me. She has more dynamic range now, a great AF system and, as you already know, more MP. She is willing to give me the resolution when I enlarge. You're not! And, she will feel better in my hand.



File under: "White People Problems." :







http://whitepeopleproblems.us/


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 9, 2014)

Reminds me of my early days trying to keep up with 35mm. Ditched them for 2 1/4. Ditched 2 1/4 after spending $$$$$$$$ trying to upgrade. Back to 35mm when lenses and film emulsion improvements made the playing field more level. Shooting with 12 exposure rolls sucked. 35mm was cool! Motor drives were nice- you could blow through a 36 exposure roll in 4 seconds! Buying cases of film at a time was something of a love/hate relationship. Oh look- 35mm auto focus! $$$$$$$$$ Crap, my motor drive won't fit the new body. $$$$$ I need a new lens $$$$$$$...
What? Digital? Crap....
I occasionally glance at my Speed Graphic and wonder where this all went wrong.


----------



## zlatko (Jul 9, 2014)

djkmann said:


> Jglaser757 said:
> 
> 
> > We could have printed so much lager than 32x48. It would have made all the difference in the world to me. I want to leave you with one final thought as you find a new home. Don't let the door hit you in the A$$.
> ...



Exactly. World famous photographers print large with any camera. Museum quality. Gallery quality. 

But anonymous people on the internet "can't survive" without their extra pixels. Nikon gives 7,360 horizontal pixels. Canon gives 5,760 horizontal pixels. So with Nikon one can print 5 or 7 inches bigger. Wow, that's like ... soooo much bigger. Worth a system change for sure.


----------



## Gorku (Jul 9, 2014)

Trolling all over the Internet.....

http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1305527


----------



## jrista (Jul 9, 2014)

Gorku said:


> Trolling all over the Internet.....
> 
> http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1305527



He just wants someone to approve of his decision to spend lots and lots of money he doesn't have jumping brands.


----------



## 9VIII (Jul 9, 2014)

Northstar said:


> Jglaser757 said:
> 
> 
> > :'( Goodbye my dear 5d mk III . You were my first "real" love. You were so quick and comfortable in my hands. I loved the way you felt. When we were together, we were "one in the same". You were the peanut butter to my jelly. Simply amazing and skilled in every aspect. Your resolution, dynamic range and AF were as real as it got. I even loved your previous model almost as much. You were my "King of the World."
> ...



That was my first thought.
With all the rumors about the 7D, 5D, and 1D refresh about to happen, why on earth would you jump now?

Thankfully, unlike a real relationship, Canon will always be willing to take you back (it's just not free).


----------



## Vivid Color (Jul 9, 2014)

bereninga said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > Dear "J,"
> ...



Best response on so many levels!


----------



## jdramirez (Jul 9, 2014)

unfocused said:


> Dear "J,"
> .
> 
> Now, dear D810, believe me, I wish you no ill. In fact, I actually feel sorry for you. I know people say you are nothing more than an overinflated mass of silicon, but I know better. We are both from established families and, like me, you have not had any say in this relationship.
> ...



Very nicely done...


----------



## justawriter (Jul 9, 2014)

zlatko said:


> djkmann said:
> 
> 
> > Jglaser757 said:
> ...


I like big bits and I can not lie
You other clickers can't deny
That when a camera walks in with an itty bitty lens
And more pixels then you'll grin


----------



## sdsr (Jul 9, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> I think we have a winner. This should be considered as the "BEST" reply on CR in 2014.....LOL ;D



Yes, no contest. 

I wonder if Jglaser writes similar things when he changes brands of laundry detergent.


----------



## Roo (Jul 9, 2014)

unfocused said:


> Dear "J,"
> 
> I suppose I should not be surprised that you chose to announce the end of our relationship in such a public and cowardly way. You were never one for subtlety and discretion.
> 
> ...



I'm late to the show but I have to say that is absolute gold Unfocused! Well played ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 9, 2014)

Unfocused, you should repost that wonderful response on FM, DPR, and everywhere else the OP went trolling. Pure gold!


----------



## Northstar (Jul 9, 2014)

Unfocused...one word....wow!


----------



## slclick (Jul 9, 2014)

Oh come now, not THAT well written. Cheeky yes, but eliciting 'Don't let the door hit you' comments nonetheless.


----------



## daveypoo (Jul 9, 2014)

It's not the car, it's the driver.....


----------



## RunAndGun (Jul 9, 2014)

unfocused said:


> Dear "J,"
> ……………………..
> ……………………..
> 
> Just remember this. It is not you...it's him.



Now THAT is some funny $h!t, I don't care who you are.


----------



## eml58 (Jul 9, 2014)

unfocused said:


> Dear "J,"
> 
> I suppose I should not be surprised that you chose to announce the end of our relationship in such a public and cowardly way. You were never one for subtlety and discretion.
> 
> ...



Brilliant, just Brilliant

Regardless of the fact that it's a response to someone with a severe case of attention span deficit, just so well written, love it.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 9, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Unfocused, you should repost that wonderful response on FM, DPR, and everywhere else the OP went trolling. Pure gold!



This is the only forum I participate in. But, at your request, I decided to register and repost in Fred Miranda and DPReview. Probably gets me banned, but oh well.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 9, 2014)

unfocused said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Unfocused, you should repost that wonderful response on FM, DPR, and everywhere else the OP went trolling. Pure gold!
> ...



Will be well worth it though


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 9, 2014)

Jglaser757 said:


> :'( Goodbye my dear 5d mk III . You were my first "real" love. You were so quick and comfortable in my hands. I loved the way you felt. When we were together, we were "one in the same". You were the peanut butter to my jelly. Simply amazing and skilled in every aspect. Your resolution, dynamic range and AF were as real as it got. I even loved your previous model almost as much. You were my "King of the World."
> 
> I have decided its time to move on. We just don't see eye to eye anymore. I need more! You see, I have grown and you have remained static. You're not willing to change. You sit idly by while my new friend, Nikon, keeps growing. She will have upgraded quite a few times since you came to market. She knows that I need more and she is willing to give it me. She has more dynamic range now, a great AF system and, as you already know, more MP. She is willing to give me the resolution when I enlarge. You're not! And, she will feel better in my hand.


perhaps no monogamous relationship will satisfy you completely.... I recommend that you occasionally seek the services of a goPro


----------



## 9VIII (Jul 10, 2014)

Aww the DPR thread is gone...


----------



## AvTvM (Jul 10, 2014)

unfocused said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Unfocused, you should repost that wonderful response on FM, DPR, and everywhere else the OP went trolling. Pure gold!
> ...



Really love your little essay. Extremely well written. Chapeau! 8)


----------



## ME (Jul 10, 2014)

Great response, Unfocused. And to you 5dIII: You will be better off without that cheater that doesnt deserve you or know what to do with you. I have lusted after you for a long time, and have only dreamed of caressing your beautiful body. Just look into my eye and see how sincere I am. We can make beautiful photos together. Dump that troll now! You might have to share time with my 5dII, as I cant just coldly dump it. And also, do you have some money I can borrow?


----------



## benperrin (Jul 10, 2014)

Very well written unfocused! It is one of the best responses I've seen for a long long time!


----------



## Hill Benson (Jul 10, 2014)

"Mind you, it's all fun until someone loses an f-stop." ;D


----------



## Aglet (Jul 10, 2014)

Jglaser757 said:


> :'( Goodbye my dear 5d mk III . ..Don't let the door hit you in the A$$.



I hear ya, man.
I was married to her older half-sister, 5d2, and divorced her.
5d2 snored a lot and filled my nights and even my blue-sky-days with her infernal noise. 
I even tried to seek shelter in the darker parts of town but the noise followed wherever I went.

I think those 5D girls sure looked voluptuous but mine was also hard for me to live with. I think they came from an unrefined family; I heard their mother was a Rebel and 5d2's father was a point-n-shoot who didn't stick around but a year or so. I don't know who planted the seed for 5d3.

While feeling a bit lonely for a pleasant and reliable companion i saw a mail-order ad for a new bride in the form of a petite d5100. When she arrived I discovered she didn't speak my language very well but we soon learned how to communicate and she rarely needed to be corrected. She is very well behaved and, while not terribly sophisticated, always tries hard and put out her best efforts. If she has a flaw it's maybe that one leg is a bit shorter than the other because whenever I line up a perfect horizon in her viewfinder the picture comes out a bit tilted... We learn to compensate.

I soon discover she has lots of interesting relatives and within a year I find I've sponsored 5 more of her family and much of their estate now reside with me and we all play together and have lots of fun. They were even very accepting of my fostering Pentax, Fuji and Olympus underdogs. A few elderly Canon family members remain as well as they're just not worth moving to another home and they still occasionally can do some useful chores.


----------



## AtSea (Jul 10, 2014)

Let's see ONE.SINGLE shot taken with a d810, or any other camera for that matter, that could not have been achieved with a 5D III.

Just one.


----------



## AtSea (Jul 10, 2014)

It's funny, though. I wrote a blog post addressing THIS VERY camera release and how it relates to gear freaks:

http://danielmedini.com/blurry-pictures-are-not-a-crime/

I wrote that on June 26, as if I could predict the tendency of nerds to "NEED" the newer, shinier, camera body.


----------



## bardamu (Jul 10, 2014)

I guess he just didn't know how to "push the right buttons"

I must say, I' d be happy enough to catch her on the rebound if she's still single...


----------



## bardamu (Jul 10, 2014)

Aglet said:


> Jglaser757 said:
> 
> 
> > :'( Goodbye my dear 5d mk III . ..Don't let the door hit you in the A$$.
> ...



Dude, sounds like Nikon really has you by the ballhead.


----------



## Orangutan (Jul 10, 2014)

bardamu said:


> Aglet said:
> 
> 
> > Jglaser757 said:
> ...



I'm not yet sure what Aglet's angle is: sometimes he seems like a troll, other times he just seems like a fanboi who would upgrade from an iPhone5 to the third production run of the iPhone5 because it had a shiny new serial#. It's also possible he's just one of those guys who finds it hard to see anything from a perspective other than his own. And apparently he didn't get the joke thrown-down by unfocused.

Aglet: of course everyone wants the best of all tech in a single, low-cost body. And for those who do exclusively slow-paced landscape and studio photography I hear the D8x0s are great tools. But just as it's legitimate to ask why the Canon's don't have the IQ of the Nikons, it's also legitimate to ask why the Nikons have crappy AF, bloated raw files, slow framerate and poor quality control.

Aglet wants us all to believe that a farmer is totally lame if he buys a pickup truck instead of Ferrari.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 10, 2014)

Aglet said:


> Jglaser757 said:
> 
> 
> > :'( Goodbye my dear 5d mk III . ..Don't let the door hit you in the A$$.
> ...


----------



## Aglet (Jul 10, 2014)

Orangutan said:


> I'm not yet sure what Aglet's angle is:



here it's just dark humor in the form of satire.. for the sake of balance.
Hard to follow a good bit like unfocused's.


----------



## Menace (Jul 10, 2014)

benperrin said:


> Very well written unfocused! It is one of the best responses I've seen for a long long time!



+1.


----------



## Roo (Jul 10, 2014)

Aglet said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not yet sure what Aglet's angle is:
> ...



The op's original post was amusing and, ironically, unfocused's post was very focused and brilliantly witty while yours was unfocused and lacking any form of wit, subtle or otherwise. Sorry, but you come off as far too much like a try hard.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jul 10, 2014)

An anecdote, completely open to interpretation:
I was shooting the Statue of Liberty when a couple of girls came and asked me to take their photo in front of the statue. They handed me a D800E attached to a 24-70mm lens. 
I found that the camera was in A mode, and the focus point selected was offset and to a corner. I am completely unfamiliar with the camera, so I asked them how would I change the focus point and which button do I focus with (meaning shutter press or back button). They weren't native English speakers and misunderstood my question- saying it was on 'Autofocus'. I decided not to pursue the issue further, half pressed, fine tuned with the manual focus override and took the shot.
However, it was way too overexposed. So I asked them if they can turn the exp. comp. down, and one of the girls (presumably the one owning the camera) said it was ok, she will fix it afterwards.
Now, this is not a photo I would have walked away with confidently if I was using my 5DII, and definitely not with my 5Dc. So either the girl knows she can pull down the highlights by that much on the D800E, or she doesn't have a clue. I am leaning towards the former...


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jul 10, 2014)

unfocused said:


> Dear "J,"
> 
> I suppose I should not be surprised that you chose to announce the end of our relationship in such a public and cowardly way. You were never one for subtlety and discretion.
> 
> ...




Nice piece of work. What I like second best (to the witticisms) is that you criticized the unnecessary Nikon-bashing that went along with some of the responses to the OP's post (disclaimer: I have never owned a single Nikon item and nor do I plan to, but I am sure that they also make excellent products).


----------



## Zv (Jul 10, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> An anecdote, completely open to interpretation:
> I was shooting the Statue of Liberty when a couple of girls came and asked me to take their photo in front of the statue. They handed me a D800E attached to a 24-70mm lens.
> I found that the camera was in A mode, and the focus point selected was offset and to a corner. I am completely unfamiliar with the camera, so I asked them how would I change the focus point and which button do I focus with (meaning shutter press or back button). They weren't native English speakers and misunderstood my question- saying it was on 'Autofocus'. I decided not to pursue the issue further, half pressed, fine tuned with the manual focus override and took the shot.
> However, it was way too overexposed. So I asked them if they can turn the exp. comp. down, and one of the girls (presumably the one owning the camera) said it was ok, she will fix it afterwards.
> Now, this is not a photo I would have walked away with confidently if I was using my 5DII, and definitely not with my 5Dc. So either the girl knows she can pull down the highlights by that much on the D800E, or she doesn't have a clue. I am leaning towards the former...



What do you mean overexposed? That's impossible, don't you know it has 14 stops or DR!


----------



## 9VIII (Jul 10, 2014)

Roo said:


> Aglet said:
> 
> 
> > Orangutan said:
> ...



At least he kept on theme with making the camera (ab)users look like tramps.


----------



## Quasimodo (Jul 10, 2014)

unfocused said:


> Dear "J,"
> 
> I suppose I should not be surprised that you chose to announce the end of our relationship in such a public and cowardly way. You were never one for subtlety and discretion.
> 
> ...



Hillarious


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 10, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> So either the girl knows she can pull down the highlights by that much on the D800E, or she doesn't have a clue. I am leaning towards the former...



I'd lean towards the latter. RAW highlight recovery is better with Canon sensors. 

I will say that in helping a few Nikon users to AF Fine Tune their lenses, I've run across several (not newbies) that had difficulty accessing various settings, e.g. AF point selection.


----------



## Orangutan (Jul 10, 2014)

Aglet said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not yet sure what Aglet's angle is:
> ...



I forget which comedian once said that it's not funny if no one understands it. I'm all for dark humor and satire, but yours needs work.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 10, 2014)

'Dark humor' is shooting with the lens cap on and then pushing the exposure 4-5 stops in post. 8)


----------



## Orangutan (Jul 10, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> 'Dark humor' is shooting with the lens cap on and then pushing the exposure 4-5 stops in post. 8)



But I thought "dark humour" was black bile.


----------



## PhotoCat (Jul 10, 2014)

Excellent reply unfocused!! It would be hard to believe u r not a woman LOL!
Truth be told, as far as skin tone (out of in-camera jpg) is concerned, 
I have not seen a Nikon to be able to match my old 5D2 

When my friend with a D800E shoots models side by side with me, the models have
always preferred the 5D2 jpg on the back of the camera!

I think Canon definitely has a successful secret formula on in-camera jpg rendering. 
To me, it is even more obvious in high ISO skin tone rendering.

However, I must admit that with proper RAW processing & skill, Nikon's skin tone can match
Canon but that is a lot of extra work. I would rather get it right in camera.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jul 10, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > So either the girl knows she can pull down the highlights by that much on the D800E, or she doesn't have a clue. I am leaning towards the former...
> ...



Ah, good to know. It looks quite different in the light of this information.
Personally, I was completely at a loss with the D800E's controls. The user interface of Nikon cameras is why I went with Canon in the first place. I don't find it intuitive.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jul 10, 2014)

Jglaser757 said:


> :'( Goodbye my dear 5d mk III . You were my first "real" love. You were so quick and comfortable in my hands. I loved the way you felt. When we were together, we were "one in the same". You were the peanut butter to my jelly. Simply amazing and skilled in every aspect. Your resolution, dynamic range and AF were as real as it got. I even loved your previous model almost as much. You were my "King of the World."
> 
> I have decided its time to move on. We just don't see eye to eye anymore. I need more!


Seriously  :  : ... when people feel compelled to post their unhealthy "love affairs", like this, about things, they are desperately in need of some human contact or need to see a shrink ... in this guy's/girl's case, he/she needs both. ;D


----------



## KyleSTL (Jul 10, 2014)

PhotoCat said:


> When my friend with a D800E shoots models side by side with me, the models have
> always preferred the 5D2 jpg on the back of the camera!


I personally like the green skin tones (at least on the camera's LCD) of the D800. /sarcasm



sagittariansrock said:


> The user interface of Nikon cameras is why I went with Canon in the first place. I don't find it intuitive.


I too loath the controls of Nikons. The press-and-hold + dial rotation is uncomfortable and many changes require two hands. I prefer all the Canons I've used (300D, 350D, 400D, 450D, 10D, 20D, 30D, 5D) over the Nikons (D70s, D80, D200, D300, D600).


----------



## jdramirez (Jul 10, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Ah, good to know. It looks quite different in the light of this information.
> Personally, I was completely at a loss with the D800E's controls. The user interface of Nikon cameras is why I went with Canon in the first place. I don't find it intuitive.



I should be embarrassed for saying this, but I chose Canon over Nikon because I got a good deal on an xs and a 75-300. I actually already owned a Nikon lens, a 55-200 maybe... 

Yeah... I really didn't do my homework... and I was surprised that the xs didn't have video functionality... So I kinda lucked it falling into the Canon camp where I have been very happy.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 10, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> An anecdote, completely open to interpretation:
> I was shooting the Statue of Liberty when a couple of girls came and asked me to take their photo in front of the statue. They handed me a D800E attached to a 24-70mm lens.
> I found that the camera was in A mode, and the focus point selected was offset and to a corner. ...However, it was way too overexposed. So I asked them if they can turn the exp. comp. down, and one of the girls (presumably the one owning the camera) said it was ok, she will fix it afterwards.



Another way to look at it


It is possible that the lady put the camera in auto mode when she handed it to you, not knowing how much you know about cameras. If I were to hand my camera to a stranger (not likely), I would most likely put it on auto.

The focus point being in a corner, leads me to think that the multi-selector got bumped. That's easy to do, especially when handing the camera to someone else, unless it is locked. 

She may has said she will fix it in post because she did not want to spend any time talking with you and wanted to get back to her friend. It was, after all, just a holiday snapshot with her friend.

She may have known a lot about her camera, she just did not know a lot about you. ;D


----------



## PhotoCat (Jul 10, 2014)

Not only did u leave your loyal wife but u have also chosen to depart from your kind mom-in-law who
cooks for your every morning, washes & irons your clothes everyday and does all kinds of
house chores for u, without making any complaints.

Magic Lantern I mean! 

I am sorry, from now on, u will have to do all kinds of house chores yourself, as your new love D800E
is an orphan and she doesn't know how to do even basic house chores like boiling water LOL!


----------



## Rockets95 (Jul 10, 2014)

Jglaser757 - Perhaps a rental by the hour would satisfy your lust.


----------



## cliffwang (Jul 10, 2014)

I think you will enjoy your new toys. I am not planning to upgrade my gears in the coming two years. Hopefully 5D4 will have high MP and better DR for my next upgrade.


----------



## ryebread (Jul 10, 2014)

if the OP wants to complain that he can wants MORE mp, let him.
nikon has better DR and more MP.
you can't argue with that.

I'm a canon guy. But some people chase different features and specs. Others are more focused on what they do, and the gear they have.

the blind loyalists are pathetic. 
who's wearing a read or blue tie.
who can't drink pepsi vs. coke.
subaru vs. nissan
bmw vs. audi
they are all good products, aside from the republicans ;P
cheers


----------



## ewg963 (Jul 10, 2014)

AtSea said:


> It's funny, though. I wrote a blog post addressing THIS VERY camera release and how it relates to gear freaks:
> 
> http://danielmedini.com/blurry-pictures-are-not-a-crime/
> 
> I wrote that on June 26, as if I could predict the tendency of nerds to "NEED" the newer, shinier, camera body.


+1


----------



## 9VIII (Jul 10, 2014)

KyleSTL said:


> I personally like the green skin tones (at least on the camera's LCD) of the D800. /sarcasm




More than the hue, the live view implementation of the D800 completely killed any interest I had in it, one of my primary interests in the D810 is to see what they did in that area.
Nikon D800 Live View MF Issue followup


----------



## PhotoCat (Jul 10, 2014)

ryebread said:


> if the OP wants to complain that he can wants MORE mp, let him.
> nikon has better DR and more MP.
> you can't argue with that.



U r right! I praised the Canon for jpg skin tone but I failed to point out that my friend's 
D800E model pics are consistently sharper than mine  He could turn a full length shot
into a head and shoulder shot without any problems when blown up to 100% view on a 25 inch monitor!
Well, I just have to walk closer and do a real head and shoulder shot!


----------



## KyleSTL (Jul 10, 2014)

Based on the OP's other posts on CR forum, he was disappointed that his 5D3 could not produce acceptable 40 x 30 prints. My question is: 

Does anyone believe the difference between 144 dpi (22MP @ 40" width) and 184 dpi (36MP @ 40" width) will actually please the OP? The difference is only 28% increase in linear resolution.

How about 206 dpi (51MP @ 40" width) from the Pentax 645Z?


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jul 10, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > An anecdote, completely open to interpretation:
> ...



First, the A mode in a Nikon stands for Aperture priority, not auto.
Second, she was actually waiting while I was shooting before she approached me, and ended up holding my 5DII+24-70II+600EX-RT. So unless she is very skeptical of inexperienced photographers with high-end gear, she would have thought I know something about using a dSLR. 
Third, I am pretty sure nothing got bumped, and it isn't very easy to bump the AF point selection on a D800E. I am almost certain she was using the off-center AF point for composition purposes.

Other than that, you and I are basically saying the same thing. That it is quite likely she knew what she was doing, and rather than have some stranger fiddle with exposure comp, decided to fix it in post and not waste holiday time. Only, Neuro's comment makes one wonder if it was something else.
By the way, I do hand over my camera to strangers (with severe anxiety accompanying the action) sometimes when my wife demands we get a picture of BOTH of us taken. Fortunately I have started being very slow in unstrapping my camera so my wife just hands over her iPhone nowadays


----------



## 9VIII (Jul 10, 2014)

AtSea said:


> It's funny, though. I wrote a blog post addressing THIS VERY camera release and how it relates to gear freaks:
> 
> http://danielmedini.com/blurry-pictures-are-not-a-crime/
> 
> I wrote that on June 26, as if I could predict the tendency of nerds to "NEED" the newer, shinier, camera body.



Nice blog post, however, there's one problem with arguing that sharpness isn't everything: that is, when the photographer just wants to make mechanically accurate images.
I'm not a strict purist and I do have aesthetic preferences, but the point is that it's a different underlying motivation, to capture what is rather than trying to "tell a story" or convey emotion.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 10, 2014)

Yawn... this is turning in a Nikon vs Canon thread. 

You know what? When two photographers are fighting over Nikon/Canon, the third runs away with the Sony.


----------



## slclick (Jul 10, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> Yawn... this is turning in a Nikon vs Canon thread.
> 
> You know what? When two photographers are fighting over Nikon/Canon, the third runs away with the Sony.




blah blah blah dslr brands. I'll take film brand/type debates over DR and pixels any day....the proof is much more easily digestible and seen.


----------



## Robert Welch (Jul 10, 2014)

I just was looking in my 5DmkIII manual to see where it says you can't print larger than 32x48. Can anyone direct me to the page that says that? I can't find it. Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## AtSea (Jul 11, 2014)

9VIII said:


> AtSea said:
> 
> 
> > It's funny, though. I wrote a blog post addressing THIS VERY camera release and how it relates to gear freaks:
> ...



Of course there are exceptions, and I briefly allude to that by saying "Maybe the particular job requires knowing optical strengths and weaknesses of the aperture, right down to the last pixel." 

I'm not really addressing photographers that want to make "mechanically accurate images". That's a scientific pursuit, not an artistic one.


----------



## Northstar (Jul 11, 2014)

9VIII said:


> KyleSTL said:
> 
> 
> > I personally like the green skin tones (at least on the camera's LCD) of the D800. /sarcasm
> ...



the green is like a combination of "oscar the grouch" green and "swamp monster" green.....so yeah, pretty cool if you like those things. ;D :


----------



## dryanparker (Jul 11, 2014)

Robert Welch said:


> I just was looking in my 5DmkIII manual to see where it says you can't print larger than 32x48. Can anyone direct me to the page that says that? I can't find it. Thanks for the help in advance.



+1

I love when people complain about not being able to print "larger than AxB". How often are we really printing anything larger than 36x24? I've printed that size with amazing detail from the 7D. I'm sure you could print 40x60 from a 5D3 with fantastic results. Larger artwork, just like larger TVs, are really meant to be viewed from greater distance.

Obviously, there are limits. You definitely don't want to be printing posters from iPhone photos...which I've seen...IN GALLERIES!!

But, these late model cameras are more than capable of beautiful prints at most reasonable sizes.


----------



## emko (Jul 11, 2014)

i use the 5d3 its a very good camera but i do get jealous of sony's sensor when i see how it can bring up the shadows compared to the 5d3 its impressive as right now if i tried that it brings some very noise lines. So when i do need more dr i just have to do some HDR usually just mask out the sky and replace it with a proper exposed sky nothing stops me from getting the same result just would be easier. Hopefully Canon makes 5d4 as good or better then sony's sensor.


----------



## Robert Welch (Jul 11, 2014)

dryanparker said:


> Robert Welch said:
> 
> 
> > I just was looking in my 5DmkIII manual to see where it says you can't print larger than 32x48. Can anyone direct me to the page that says that? I can't find it. Thanks for the help in advance.
> ...



A portrait I took of a lawyer with a 40D was printed on a billboard. That is what? 10'-12' tall? Did id look good at 2' away? Of course not, but nobody was looking at it from 2' away.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 11, 2014)

Robert Welch said:


> dryanparker said:
> 
> 
> > Robert Welch said:
> ...


You definitely need a better camera.... With a 60D I have been able to take 2 Gigapixel images


----------

